# Tubertini Feeder Schnur



## powerpauer (6. April 2010)

Hallo 

wollte mir ein neue feeder Schnur besorgen,da ich gute Erfahrung mit Tuberlini Schnure habe wollte mir ein kaufen 

es gibt 2 feeder Schnur zu zeit von tubertini 

 Tubertini Euro Feeder - Farbe Grün transparent der ist schön etwas länger auf dem Markt und zu zeit auch Günstig 

Tubertini Feeder -neu Farbe dunkel braun -zu zeit etwas teurer also die Euro Schnur 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Tubertini Feeder schnurre .

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## powerpauer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tubertini Feeder Schnur*

Hallo 

Keine Erfahrung mit Tubertini Feeder Schnur 

welche Schnur würde von euch zum feeder Benutzt welche schnurre welche Hersteller  sind noch zu empf.

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tubertini Feeder Schnur*

also ich habe fast nur geflochtene Schnur auf meinen Feederrollen....

Nur wenns auf Karpfen oder Barben im Fluß geht, dann kommt bei mir monofile Schnur(Cenex Feeda Line) zum Einsatz.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tubertini Feeder Schnur*

Mit Schnüren von Tubertini habe ich schon Erfahrungen, aber nicht mit Feederschnur von Tubertini.
Sollte aber bis auf die geringere Dehnung genauso sein, wie alle anderen Tubertini- Schnüre auch und das heißt; granatenmäßig übertriebene Tragkraftangaben, dennoch sehr hohe Realtragkraft, sehr abriebfest, ziemlich weich und gut zu binden, alles in allem sehr zu empfehlen.
Mit Trabucco(ja ebenfalls ne italienische Marke, verhält es sich genauso), ansonsten empfiehlt sich bei Mono- Feederschnur, Browning Cenex oder Sufix Feeder Mono, Dega Centron ist auch brutal gut.


----------



## powerpauer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tubertini Feeder Schnur*

Hallo 

Dega Centron habe ich auch aber zum feeder würde die schön wahrscheinlich zu weich ich habe noch zuhause Tubertini Gorilla 0,20 sollte ein allround Schnur sein zum stipen oder Grundangeln ,der schnur scheint etwas steifer zu sein .

ich fische zu zeit zwischen 30-50 m Entfernung da brauche ich keine Geflecht ein Monofile Feeder Schnur der etwas steifer ist würde locker reichen 

auch mit der Schnur stärke bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher und kann mich nicht ganz entscheiden -meine körbe sind zwischen 20-40wg plus fuffer am besten fische ich die 25-30 wg körb  plus futter


----------



## powerpauer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tubertini Feeder Schnur*

Hallo 

ich schwanke zwischen 0,20 und 0,22 feeder Schnur stärke, 30-40 m Entfernung körb 25-30 wg plus futter 

Welche Schnur stärke ist zum empfehlen.

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tubertini Feeder Schnur*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dega Centron habe ich auch aber zum feeder würde die schön wahrscheinlich *zu weich*....



Zu weich gibt es nicht! Ich glaube du verstehst unter weich was anderes, da wie du selbst in deiner Signatur angibst, deutsch nicht deine Muttersprache ist.
Weichheit auch als Geschmeidigkeit bekannt, ist bei einer Schnur eigentlich stets erwünscht. Je weicher eine Schnur ist, desto besser lässt sie sich knoten und umso höher ist auch ihre Tragkraft/Knotenfestigkeit.
Zum Feedern ist allenfalls eine geringe Dehnung von Vorteil, damit der Anschlag auch auf Distanz gut durchkommt und die Bissanzeige gewährleistet ist. 
Vielleicht meintest du mit Steifheit, dass die Schnur wenig Dehnung haben soll.

Die Dega Centron halte ich zum Feedern durchaus für geeignet, auf die von dir genannten Entfernungen auf jeden Fall!
Den Durchmesser würde ich vom Gewässer abhängig machen. Im Fluss, wo kampfstarke Fische, Treibholz und Steinpackungen der Schnur zu schaffen machen, nehme ich persönlich 0,27er Mono als Hauptschnur, wenn ich mit geflochtener Hauptschnur fische, nehme ich sogar 0,30mm Mono als Schlagschnur und für die Schlaufenmontage.
Als Vorfach kommt 0,18er bis 0,25er Mono zum Einsatz, je nach Hakengröße.

Am See nehme ich als Hauptschnur in der Regel eine 0,22er oder 0,23er Mono und als Vorfächer 0,12mm- 0,20mm Mono, da hier nicht das Problem vorliegt, dass die Strömung, die Schnur an den Steinen reibt, wie das am Fluss der Fall ist.


----------



## powerpauer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tubertini Feeder Schnur*

Hallo 

Natürlich meine ich ein Schnur mit wenig Dehnung -(Steifigkeit mein Ausdruck)  :q

Gewässer Kanall 30-40 m breit mit leichte Strömung 

geeignet ist relativ geeignet ist fasst jeder Schnur , ich mochte kein Kompromiss sondern ein Monofile Feeder schnur der auf feeder Angel Methode  abgestimmt ist #a

zum Macht Angelei sollte ein sinkende Schnur,zum Feede ein Feeder Dehnungsarme Schnur.


----------



## da Poser (8. April 2010)

*AW: Tubertini Feeder Schnur*



> Tubertini Gorilla 0,20 sollte ein allround Schnur  sein zum stipen oder Grundangeln ,der schnur scheint etwas steifer zu  sein .


Kein Wunder das Zeug ist eine Mogelpackung und in Wirklichkeit eine 25er.



> geeignet ist relativ geeignet ist fasst jeder Schnur , ich mochte kein Kompromiss  sondern ein Monofile Feeder schnur der auf feeder Angel Methode   abgestimmt ist


Ganz ehrlich was diese Zielfischschnüre oder "Methodenschnüre" angeht wird von den Herstellern auch viel gelabbert wenn der Tag lang ist. Klar haben die ein Interesse den Kunden am besten für jeden Furz und Feuerstein was spezielles anzudrehen.
Wenn man sich die Werbetexte anschaut dann ist quasi immer von der "einzigartigen Geschmeidigkeit", der "überlegenen Abriebfestigkeit" und der "unübertroffenen Tragkraft" die Rede.

Ich sage immer mit der Farbe der Schnüre werden eher die Angler gefangen als die Fische.

Die meisten guten Allroundschnüre sind auch fürs Feedern geeignet. Was die Dehnung angeht habe ich leider auch noch keinen brauchbaren Reihentest gefunden.
Schade eigentlich das die meisten Hersteller die Dehnung nicht angeben und wenn dann mit so gerundeten Zahlen a la "20%" die alles und nichts bedeuten können.

Wenn es dir hilft ich habe festgestellt, dass die Dreamline Supertouch weniger Dehnung hat als die DAM Tectan Premium.

Wenn du hier allerdings rumfragst wirst du wahrscheinlich bei 10 Anglern 12 verschiedene Empfehlungen erhalten.
Der eine fischt Shimano Technium, der andere Catana, der nächste Balzer Platinum Royal, Browning Quattron Salsa oder Quattron PT.
Wieder andere die Gamakatsu G-Line oder Stroft GTM, oder, oder, oder.
Ich behaupte einfach mal das da kein Totalausfall dabei ist und es auch eine Frage des Geschmacks bzw. des Preises ist.

Was die Entfernung angeht kann man ab ca. 30m überlegen einer Geflochtenen den Vorzug zu geben.


----------



## powerpauer (9. April 2010)

*AW: Tubertini Feeder Schnur*

Hallo 

ich werde erst mein Tubertini Gorilla allround- Schnur zum feedern testen in 0,20 stärke mit körbe bis max 25 wg plus Futter 

die Schnur scheint mir wenig Dehnung zu haben also sollte klappen - ansonsten werde ich mir ein feeder Schnur besorgen von Tubertini, Browning ,Mosella oder Trabucco die so genannte Feedeschnur 

da mein Händler kein feederschnur hat werde ich wahrscheinlich bestehlen mussten.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß Powerpauer.


----------

